# West Puget Sound Yarn Crawl



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Attention folks near the West Sound area. Nanxy, Dorsey, dlh61, prplcows and I'm sure there are others. Sam (thewren), who is the host of the totally fun Knitting Tea Party (see the Swaps section), will be in Seattle next week and we're putting together a one day West Sound Yarn Crawl with Sam, Sandy (from Auburn), Miss Pam (from Shoreline), me (from Port Orchard) and anyone else we can get to join in. Wednesday, August 28, is the day we're planning for and, if all goes well, we hope to get to Linda's in Silverdale, Churchmouse and Rolling Bay on Bainbridge, A Good Yarn in Port Orchard, and Allyn Knit Shop (in Allyn). A couple of cars full of happy yarn shoppers just might be fun!! We're still working on the exact timetable, so please PM me if you'd like to join in.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

GOSH!!!! I would SO love to join this group for the yarn crawl!!! Ironically, I will be in Seattle September 6-8th - a week too late!!

Although I'll be there for business, I will have some time on Saturday afternoon and evening for personal fun. Can you recommend the MUST GO TO yarn stores in Seattle? Is Churchmouse far outside of Seattle?


----------



## dlh61 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks so much for including me!!!

I won't be able to go on the whole yarn crawl, but perhaps I can meet up with you at the Allyn Knit Shop! I would love to lead you all to Fancy Image Yarn in Shelton (about 10-12 miles from Allyn). You can see some of the yarns here: www.fancyimageyarn.com.

Let me know if you are interested!!!

Deb


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> GOSH!!!! I would SO love to join this group for the yarn crawl!!! Ironically, I will be in Seattle September 6-8th - a week too late!!
> 
> Although I'll be there for business, I will have some time on Saturday afternoon and evening for personal fun. Can you recommend the MUST GO TO yarn stores in Seattle? Is Churchmouse far outside of Seattle?


Churchmouse is on Bainbridge Island, which is about a half-hour ferry boat ride away from Seattle. You can walk onto the ferry and the shop is a short walk from the Island terminal. Check Yelp or GoogleMaps for actual directions. 

There are several very good shops in Seattle proper. What part of town will you be staying in, and will you have a car? Feel free to PM me if you'd like some details.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

dlh61 said:


> Thanks so much for including me!!!
> 
> I won't be able to go on the whole yarn crawl, but perhaps I can meet up with you at the Allyn Knit Shop! I would love to lead you all to Fancy Image Yarn in Shelton (about 10-12 miles from Allyn). You can see some of the yarns here: www.fancyimageyarn.com.
> 
> ...


Oh, I wanted to include Fancy Image in the crawl, but the web site says they're only open Thursday thru Saturday. If I'm wrong about that, please let me know ASAP and maybe we can make it work. I haven't actually been there yet myself, but it definitely looks worth the trip. When we figure out our time for Allyn, I'll be in touch.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Attention folks near the West Sound area. Nanxy, Dorsey, dlh61, prplcows and I'm sure there are others. Sam (thewren), who is the host of the totally fun Knitting Tea Party (see the Swaps section), will be in Seattle next week and we're putting together a one day West Sound Yarn Crawl with Sam, Sandy (from Auburn), Miss Pam (from Shoreline), me (from Port Orchard) and anyone else we can get to join in. Wednesday, August 28, is the day we're planning for and, if all goes well, we hope to get to Linda's in Silverdale, Churchmouse and Rolling Bay on Bainbridge, A Good Yarn in Port Orchard, and Allyn Knit Shop (in Allyn). A couple of cars full of happy yarn shoppers just might be fun!! We're still working on the exact timetable, so please PM me if you'd like to join in.


I wish I could join you, but I have a previous commitment, which can't be re-scheduled. Please keep me in mind for next time. Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## dlh61 (Feb 27, 2013)

KatyNora said:


> Oh, I wanted to include Fancy Image in the crawl, but the web site says they're only open Thursday thru Saturday. If I'm wrong about that, please let me know ASAP and maybe we can make it work. I haven't actually been there yet myself, but it definitely looks worth the trip. When we figure out our time for Allyn, I'll be in touch.


You are absolutely correct! Silly me! However, let me do some checking... perhaps she would be able to open for a few hours if we could give her a just-about of when we could be there!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, darn, I have a previous committment as well. Youall have a great time, it will be fun.
Dot


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Drats! I will be working that day but would have loved to join you. Hopefully there will be another time?


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

There is also the LYS in downtown poulsbo that is on our Yarn crawl each year. Amanda's in Poulsbo...it is a quaint Norwiegn town you shold not miss...I would love to go but i work , Saturday-Wednesday...you all have a great time, the gals at church and mouse are wonderful....and lots of ummy arns and other nummy things.


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

Live in the Tri Cities and would love to come over and "crawl" with you and visit great granddaughters but am having back surgery on the 27th. Sounds like a wonderful time and have fun all that can attend. Molly


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I would love to join you but i won't arrive at my daughters in Auburn until 
9-4 darn it.


----------



## dlh61 (Feb 27, 2013)

dlh61 said:


> You are absolutely correct! Silly me! However, let me do some checking... perhaps she would be able to open for a few hours if we could give her a just-about of when we could be there!


Hi! I am checking with Myra at Fancy Image Yarn to see if she could open for a couple of hours for the yarn crawl. I'll let you know as soon as I hear anything!
Deb


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

I would love to join you too, unfortunately I have another commitment. :-(


----------



## shar.richey (Jul 2, 2011)

I am also working that day. Would love to go back to Bainbridge. Maybe some other time.


----------



## dlh61 (Feb 27, 2013)

KatyNora said:


> Oh, I wanted to include Fancy Image in the crawl, but the web site says they're only open Thursday thru Saturday. If I'm wrong about that, please let me know ASAP and maybe we can make it work. I haven't actually been there yet myself, but it definitely looks worth the trip. When we figure out our time for Allyn, I'll be in touch.


 :thumbup: :-D  
Hi All,
I just spoke to Myra at Fancy Image Yarn and she would be happy to open for this yarn crawl! If you can let me know an approximate time, she will make sure the shop is open!! 
Yay!!!

Deb


----------

